# STN - Southern Titanium



## GreatPig (21 August 2004)

*STN - taking profit*

I decided to take the profit on STN (Southern Titanium) today when I saw the price sitting at 18 cents. I acquired the shares for 12.5 cents on 9th July, so this gives me a gain of around 44% over 6 weeks (or about 381% pa).

There's no sign of the price turning down yet, but the previous high in Nov last year was only 19 cents, so I thought I wouldn't press my luck. Also it's shot up so fast that I doubt it can maintain that momentum.

Okay, so it might continue on up to earlier highs again of 34 cents, but them's the breaks .

Cheers,
GP


----------

